# Lyft driver rating



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm not sure where to find the specifics of my lyft rating. I can only see the total rating not how many people have rated. I know I can't see what specific ride gave what specific rating. Also in a flash on my screen I had seen that a PAX had left a message with their rating and I can't seem to find that on the app anywhere either.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Check the weekly reviews


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> Check the weekly reviews


I haven't gotten an email for that yet. just the daily ones. Why can't it be easy like uber where I can go in the app and see the ratings and comments.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

You will see it eventually. Lyft ways of doing stuff...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Veronicaphone951 said:


> I'm not sure where to find the specifics of my lyft rating. I can only see the total rating not how many people have rated. I know I can't see what specific ride gave what specific rating. Also in a flash on my screen I had seen that a PAX had left a message with their rating and I can't seem to find that on the app anywhere either.


Lyft ratings is average of last 100 rides. They will email you the weekly feedback summary every Friday.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Lyft don't want to give you all that information so that they can manipulate it.


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> Lyft don't want to give you all that information so that they can manipulate it.


lol. i believe it. the rating system is ridiculous and ineffective if they don't show you who did the low rating. that is what you need to know to find out what the issue could have been. plus to a PAX a 4 star rating looks good to them because they think a 5 start should be an absolute perfect drive with a bunch of extras. i only have about 19 rides total since i started so if i get 2, 4 star ratings that hurts. i just need to stop worrying about the stars and just drive. i know i'm a good driver, i brake easy and don't take off fast. i talk if they want to talk and keep quiet when they don't.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I dropped to a 4.58 but have brought it back up to a 4.67.

I agree that pax think 4 stars is a good rating. I won't bring it up, but if they talk about ratings I explain Lyft's policy for us drivers maintaining a 5 star. I tell them that it is better if they don't leave a rating than a 4 star. 

Lyft supposedly only tracks your last 100 rides compared to Uber's 500 so count on the rating changing frequently.


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> I dropped to a 4.58 but have brought it back up to a 4.67.
> 
> I agree that pax think 4 stars is a good rating. I won't bring it up, but if they talk about ratings I explain Lyft's policy for us drivers maintaining a 5 star. I tell them that it is better if they don't leave a rating than a 4 star.
> 
> Lyft supposedly only tracks your last 100 rides compared to Uber's 500 so count on the rating changing frequently.


i haven't really had anyone ask about how the ratings work. but i did have a PAX that said he had 2 drivers cancel on him before i showed up. he was going from fullerton to long beach on a friday night. i told him that a driver doesn't know where the ride will go to until after picking up the passanger. this is something i think should also be changed. we should have an idea of how far/long the ride we are accepting is going to be to decide if we want to accept it or not. it would also cut back on people getting canceled on


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Veronicaphone951 said:


> . it would also cut back on people getting canceled on


Actually I think it would have the opposite effect. Many pax would not get a ride as they are going to less than favorable locations.


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> Actually I think it would have the opposite effect. Many pax would not get a ride as they are going to less than favorable locations.


but the driver would know ahead of time what area they are going. there will always be a driver that will choose the ride even if going to a bad area. but if we know beforhand it would save the time of driving over there and then getting canceled and then having to wait for another driver to drive there.

plus sometimes i only want to do local rides because i don't have much time to be online. if i can see the distance of the drop off i could just not accept the ride and leave it for the next driver that wants a longer ride.


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ok I have gotten an email from lyft but it is only a weekly earnings. Not weekly summary in general. When I open it it shows me the same stuff as the app. No where to see the ratings or comments. Should I be getting another email with the weekly summary


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

They might of not written a comment


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> They might of not written a comment


I seen on one of my daily summary emails that one of the PAX left a comment.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

You will receive a rating summary as well. It will be as disappointing as the weekly earnings summary in terms of information.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If you end up driving full time your Lyft rating will be up and down like a ping pong ball. Don't sweat it.

If it stays below 4.6 for more than a week then your azz will be toast.


----------



## Taksi (Jun 23, 2017)

I got comment from PAX stating that I had to get out, help them with luggage, and talk to them all the way. Really?! First of all I am 50 years old woman. I am not getting out of my car at 5 am, in place that not lit up to help younger person with their luggage. I talk to riders when they initiate the talk. Lyft riders are so much worst then Uber's. I have been getting people that by any means should not be able to afford hire a ride. They are stink, get in the car shirtless, live their garbage behind, and request stop at the gas stations to get beer, cigarettes. I have water bottles in my car. Very seldom I got even Thank You. But it is norm to have a sip, and live the bottle behind.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Hint: if you want a good rating (the rating is helpful in some ways) just avoid Line rides like the plague. Those are stressed out people on limited budget who are generally mad at the world. Your poor scores will mostly come from Line.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I had a 4.89 until I started driving more full-time. Ive had a couple weeks where it was 4.82. Had one comment "boi was slow. made me late for school". This was from 2 punk middle school kids. Not my fault they didn't allow enough time to get to school. It was a minimum fare ride, too. Had another one, "took long time"..not my fault either, that lyft gives rides that are far away. I always head to the ping when i get the call. It would be nice to be able to review the low ratings and refute or explain them. That will never happen, though. It's bs.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

You only see your rating in the report that you get by e-mail each day. It tells you total trips too.

Only the last 100 trips count for the rating.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Lyft will remove a rating for a good reason. I had a jack ass airport pickup where he dinged me because the airport signage directing to the pick up area stinks (which it does). Lyft threw out the rating. But it really doesn't matter unless you are below 4.7. (I only do 20 rides per week or so, so if my rating goes down I gave a pretty good idea who it was.)

I've had a 5.0 for 22 of my 24 months driving for Lyft and they still treat me like sh.t.


----------

